# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Lichamelijke Klachten

## HasanKaya

Beste mensen,

Ten eerste ik heb geen 1 klacht, maar meerdere klachten.
Eerst wil ik beginnen over acne. Dit is bij veel mensen voorkomend en er staan veel topics over acne. Ik heb vele oplossingen geprobeert zoals tea tree, tandpasta, gezond eten, veel water drinken, vaak gezicht wassen. Niets helpt. Ik ben reeds gestopt met kaas eten en melk drinken sinds die invloed hebben.

Ten tweede heb ik last van roos of dode huidcellen op mijn hoofd die stank veroorzaakt en enorme jeuk. Hiervoor ben ik vaker gaan douchen wel 3x per dag nu bijna en dit gebeurd me om de 2 uur weer. Bij dokter langs geweest kreeg ik een middel die haalde het jeuk wel weg, maar de stank en hardheid van mijn haren niet.

Ten derde heb ik last van mijn rechter vingers. Dit heb ik al een jaar, is enorm irritant. Blijft maar kraken. 

Ik zelf ben een ICT'er. Ik ben dus merendeels van mijn tijd achter de computer. Ik ben wel sportief, ik doe aan fitness, cardio en af en toe joggen als het mooi weer is.

Is hier iemand die mijn problemen kan verhelpen. Ik zou echt enorm waarderen. Als het effectief is en als ik resultaten in een korte tijd kan verkrijgen ben ik zelfs bereid om je/u te belonen.

Alvast bedankt en bedankt voor de moeite.

----------


## HasanKaya

Oh en ik kan niet slapen. Ik slaap best laat, omdat ik niet in slaap val. Ik ga rond 12 naar bed en ben rond 4 a 5 eindelijk in slaap gevallen en moet ik 2 uur later wakker worden. Elke dag weer zelfde verhaal.

----------


## Faa

Wat vervelend zeg!

Acne heb ik zelf ook erg gehad! Ben toen door de dokter naar een dermatoloog verwezen, van hem kreeg ik doxycycline (pillen) en 2 soorten cremetjes, het resultaat was na 6 maanden minimaal :Frown:  + mijn huid werd super droog en rood! Om niet goed van te worden. 
Ben daarna een beetje gaan experimenteren met verschillende producten! 

Nu gebruik ik al een tijdje Gladskin, 's ochtends en 's avonds maak ik mijn gezicht schoon en smeer dan Gladskin creme op! Werk voor mij echt super goed :Big Grin: !! De puistjes zijn bijna weg en er ontstaan geen nieuwe puistjes meer  :Big Grin: !! I'm happy! Ik zou zeggen probeer het :Big Grin: !

De overige proberen zou ik geen raad mee weten.... gewoon even langs je huisarts gaan???

Het slapen, probeer voor het slapen gaan geen tv meer te kijken maar gewoon lekker te lezen, word je rustig van, misschien dat je dan sneller kan slapen!?

Succes!

----------


## HasanKaya

Faa bedankt voor je reacties. Ik ga even die gladskin proberen.

----------


## beertjes

Wat betreft de acne kan ik je ook wat aanraden.
De meeste producten zijn chemisch en beschadigen de huid. Bedenkt dat alles wat je op je huid smeert ook daarna voor een deel in je bloed terecht komt, dus wees voorzichtig met agressieve producten. Zoek even op google wat de ingredienten precies zijn en wat het met je doet en je zult versteld staan!
Er is niks beter als je huid zichzelf te laten herstellen met de kracht van de natuur. Er zijn heel veel kruiden die bijzonder goed werken op de huid en de natuurlijke balans terugbrengen.
Zelf gebruik ik al 10 jaar purity herbs. Het komt uit het zuiverste land ter wereld, namelijk IJsland.
Binnenkort is het ook in Nl te koop op www.purityherbs.org. 
Als je engels kan, bezoek dan de Ijslandse website www.purityherbs.is
Ze hebben hele goeie resulaten ook met acne en andere problemen
Hoop je verder op weg te hebben geholpen.

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige werk ik holistisch en kan ik na een consult kijken hoe ik je het beste kan helpen met bijv. homeopathie.

----------

